# Morton's Neuroma or Metatarsalgia. Or just a sore foot.



## GuyBoden (23 Jan 2020)

Over the last months, I have been developing a pain on the sole of my foot, around the 4th and 3rd toes. I cycle quite a bit and walk a lot too.

Does anyone know the perceived differences in symptoms between Morton's Neuroma and Metatarsalgia?

It might be just a sore foot from too much cycling and walking.

I am making an appointment with my GP tomorrow and ask to see a Podiatrist.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2020)

Does THIS help?

I had something very similar due to wearing over-tight cycling shoes. I didn't get any help for it but I eliminated the problem by giving the shoes away. It took a couple of months for my feet to stop hurting.

Good luck! (And see you for some Cheshire riding later in the year?)


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Does THIS help?
> 
> I had something very similar due to wearing over-tight cycling shoes. I didn't get any help for it but I eliminated the problem by giving the shoes away. It took a couple of months for my feet to stop hurting.
> 
> Good luck! (And see you for some Cheshire riding later in the year?)



Thanks, good stuff, I'm wearing my new wide fitting shoes everyday from now on and will assess the condition before I contact my GP.

Quote:
"I perform range of motion on the lesser toe joints. If there is any pain, then this is consistent with a joint problem. Neuromas are not painful when you move a toe joint."

The above is one test for Morton's Neuromas. I have no pain when my toe joints are pulled around.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 May 2020)

I've taken the pins out of my mountain bike style pedals and my foot has improved over the last month. The pins could have been creating an angle that aggravated the nerve in my foot.


----------

